# Maytag Dishwasher stuck on rinse-only mode - mdbtt60awq



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

We've got a Maytag Quiet Series 300 (mdbtt60awq) dishwasher. The dishwasher seems to think someone is always pressing the Rinse-only button.

The washer will seem to be ok, then switch into rinse-only mode. IF we can get the washer to start in normal mode and lock-in the mode then the rinse-only light will flash indicating that the mode is locked in already. That's exactly what the manual says it will do if you try to change modes after the cycle is locked in. More likely, we'll start in normal mode, but before lock-in, the washer will switch to rinse-only mode. 

I'm going to pull the front off the machine tonight and see if something is stuck in the touch-buttons, but I doubt it. Just looking for suggestions before I tear it apart to discover I need a new DW.

DW is about 1 1/2 years old, with 1 year warranty. :furious:


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

This is an old thresd granted but that is exactly what my Maytag MDBH955AWB is doing. Has anyone else had this problem? I'm sure it has something to do with that electronic button board which Ialready had replaced once under warranty. Just wondering if anyone has anything to add to this discussion. I will follow up after the service call. 

I swear the next one is going to have a simple crank dial timer if they still make then like that.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry to say we never got it worked out. With the kitchen remodel anyway we just bit the bullet and got a new one.


----------

